# .30 Cal Rounds Against THREE Cast Iron Skillets



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A while back, someone was talking about using his cast iron skillet to protect his back from rifle rounds.

In this video, you see a fellow shoot three cast iron skillets tied together. He shoots them with a .30-30, a .308 and .30-06. 
Let's see what happens.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> A while back, someone was talking about using his cast iron skillet to protect his back from rifle rounds.
> 
> In this video, you see a fellow shoot three cast iron skillets tied together. He shoots them with a .30-30, a .308 and .30-06.
> Let's see what happens.


Pretty cool, Denton! [Spoiler Alert] It's hard to ruin those cast iron skillets, but this guy sure found a way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe I missed it did he state range? The farther it goes out the faster the 30-30 would lose energy .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I missed it did he state range? The farther it goes out the faster the 30-30 would lose energy .


He didn't say. Not that I heard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> He didn't say. Not that I heard.


Cast is some strange metal it shatters. We shoot 3/4 inch steel plate at close range with 230 gr 45 and it makes a mark and rounds turns to dust.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Cast is some strange metal it shatters. We shoot 3/4 inch steel plate at close range with 230 gr 45 and it makes a mark and rounds turns to dust.


that last one with the 30-06 might not repeat like that every time shooting cast iron - there could have been a weak spot in pan #2 explaining why it blew up like that ...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> that last one with the 30-06 might not repeat like that every time shooting cast iron - there could have been a weak spot in pan #2 explaining why it blew up like that ...


Absolutely. The integrity of the skilletvhad been compromised. A better experiment would have been new skillets each time.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well "two time tim" would be toast with his cast iron griddle backpack armor idea with Americas favorite calibers Lol! Who da thunk it?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> that last one with the 30-06 might not repeat like that every time shooting cast iron - there could have been a weak spot in pan #2 explaining why it blew up like that ...


To keep that type of observation from happening, I would have used 9 skillets, three each. That would offer that each triple set had similar integrity.

Then again, if there was a weak spot in one, that would also cause questions in the test. That's why when they shoot handgun bullets into ballistic gelatin they make sure it's mixed, chilled and has the same density as any other block of gel they are using.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will be shooting my M1 Garand at Armor plate steel in a couple weeks. I dont think it will penetrate, as a 45-70 couldnt.
But , regardless of his results, being on the receiving end would be devastating/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That was a cute movie but afraid the boy would be eligible for a lynching for ruining all those nice skillets..if he tried it around these parts.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Video does not play for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I will be shooting my M1 Garand at Armor plate steel in a couple weeks. I dont think it will penetrate, as a 45-70 couldnt.
> But , regardless of his results, being on the receiving end would be devastating/


I have some black tip that might help. 30.06 with the right rounds for the job pack a punch . I have a heavy cast Iron pan I may take a shot at with the 6.5 Creedmoore. Notice those pans were on the low end. The good stuff has company cast into it.He also has a video on same thing with 9mm,40 and 45 also some what miss leading as the 40 was using a Flat tip round. I know darn well the flat tip makes a heck of a difference from testing with a 380 and steel house doors.
This is my almost daily user , it will not be one that gets shot.

100_3265[1] by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunn said:


> Video does not play for me.


NONE of the videos have played for me all day...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> NONE of the videos have played for me all day...


Another Google issue copy the link and past it in a new tab.

www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=BkKzit3Icck


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I did a similar test with an AR and several bullet weights at 100 yards. A 1/4 plate of steel, with a second plate 6 inches behind it. The test was to determine which bullet weight penetrated the most (stopping power) between 55 gr, 62 and 69. All three went through the first plate clean. The 62 grain almost made a second complete hole, but not quite. (nice crater with a crack in the center). The 69 grain had a nice crater in second plate and a huge splatter around it, over 2 inches worth. So, that's when the 62 gr became my bullet of choice. I determined it had the best combination of speed and mass to impact the most ouch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I still have a piece of 1/4" steel plate that I shot at 50 yards with a 150 grain 30-30 JSP.
Went thru like it was butter, but left the copper jacket welded to the rim of the hole in the plate.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I missed it did he state range? The farther it goes out the faster the 30-30 would lose energy .


He said 100 yards...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> He said 100 yards...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


30-30 is an effect deer killer at 150 yards but after that it is not at it's best questionable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Abrasion Resistant Steel is a high carbon steel that is manufactured to certain levels of hardness.

Metal plates that carry the designation AR 500 are the best to use as shooting range targets. The AR stands for Abrasion Resistant and the number 500 is the hardness on a scale that the name eludes me. (If memory serves its something like the Bridell Steel Hardness Scale?)

More info to come...

CORRECTION;

Its called the Brinell Hardness Scale;

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/bhn-brinell-hardness-number-d_1365.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I found the spec for the plate I have, Armor Plate 41600. No idea the strength, materials etc. But is heavy and tough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, that was three skillets against common .30 cal rounds. What about a single skillet against handgun rounds, including the .22lr?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advise to the youngsters, DO NOT USE CAST IRON COOKWARE AS A BODY ARMOR. :vs_mad:

(UNLESS YOU ARE A BONA-FIDE DIPWAD AND WILL END UP AS A WASTE OF TIME AND SPACE AS WELL AS A DRAIN ON THE GOOD PEOPLE AROUND, THEN BY ALL MEANS USE CAST IRON COOKWARE AS BODY ARMOR AND KNOW THAT YOU DESERVE TO DIE A PAINFUL DEATH!...:vs_blush: Thanks for playing!...Slip...:vs_wave


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Either those are some small rifles or that man is a legit giant. Anyone else notice it looked like he was shooting youth rifles?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Advise to the youngsters, DO NOT USE CAST IRON COOKWARE AS A BODY ARMOR. :vs_mad:
> 
> (UNLESS YOU ARE A BONA-FIDE DIPWAD AND WILL END UP AS A WASTE OF TIME AND SPACE AS WELL AS A DRAIN ON THE GOOD PEOPLE AROUND, THEN BY ALL MEANS USE CAST IRON COOKWARE AS BODY ARMOR AND KNOW THAT YOU DESERVE TO DIE A PAINFUL DEATH!...:vs_blush: Thanks for playing!...Slip...:vs_wave


Most household use metals and stuff you find on the street is pretty brittle and/or low tensile strength. A lot of it comes down to energy redirection and that stuff is not made for that purpose (yes i know I'm captain obvious).

This guy does some fun Dollar Tree body armor tests. Surprising results. And some not so surprising. Enjoy and thanks for posting Slippy.


----------

